# Spoke Size



## wrongway (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone know what the spoke size and length is for a 1964 Huffy Sportsman?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2014)

wrongway said:


> Does anyone know what the spoke size and length is for a 1964 Huffy Sportsman?




Can you measure the spokes on the bike?


----------



## rhenning (Mar 19, 2014)

Those were Raleigh built bikes so the front and rear spokes are the same.  That is why the bikes had 32 front spokes and 40 rears.  Just measure one or take one out and measure it.  If you measure it in the bike take the nipple off so you can get a correct number.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Mar 19, 2014)

I can and will measure it, but I just didn't trust myself to measure it properly. I'm pretty poor at that.....:o


----------



## rhenning (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't blame you but I don't want to take one of my Raleigh and or Raleigh clone bikes wheels apart to do it for you.  Roger


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 19, 2014)

A Sturmey Archer AW hub to 26 x 1 3/8 Endrick (box ISO 590 mm) pattern rim should get a spoke of 11-5/32 inches. There are minor variations hub to hub, rim to rim, but that is factory spec. They'll be straight, 80 gauge spokes with the usual "rustless", dark grey plating. That length will account for a 40, cross 4 wheel without interlacing the spokes.

If the rear rim is a Westrick/Raleigh pattern rim, the spoke length will be 11-3/32 inches, again factory spec. There are always slight variations for hub flanges and rims that are used. The difference in length is due to the bump in the center of the Raleigh pattern rim making the distance from hub to rim slightly shorter.



When you measure, measure from the elbow to the end of the spoke.


----------

